# Hering zubereiten



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

So nun stehe ich da...als NichtHeringAuskenner

Ich habe gestern von meinem Lebensgefährten seinem Vater eine Tonne mit 80 eingesalzenen Heringen geschenkt bekommen.

Was soll ich jetzt damit tun? Brauchbares habe ich jetzt nicht gefunden. Ich würde gerne sowas wie matjessalat probieren.
Also habe ich heute Probehalber 4 Heringe dem Fäßlein entnommen.....Kopf ab, und ausgenommen und in Wasser gelegt. Da 2 Rogner waren, habe ich diesne nat. nicht weggeworfen sondern mit ins Wasser gelegt.

Und nun wie weiter? Wie lange müssen die im Wasser bleiben? Und was mache ich mit dem Rogen?

Über Rezeptvorschläge wäre ich dankbar. gerne mit viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel Zwiebel.

Wie lange kann man die eingesalzenen Heringe in dem Faß lagern??? Nicht das das Faß im Keller anfängt zu leben.|uhoh:


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Da bin ich auch gespannt! Der Rogen auf Aal is nix,? oder keine  Option für dich?


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch gespannt! Der Rogen auf Aal is nix,? oder keine  Option für dich?



Salzig wie die Hölle, hab da heute mal rangeleckt |evil:

Rogen vom Weißfisch im "Nylonstrumpf" als Päckchen auf Aal habe ich schon mal probiert. hat nix gebracht....


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Und Brathering, da gibt es tolle Rezepte! Das mach ich mit zu kleinen Forellen weil ich keinen Hering habe hier! Delikatesse!!!


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



honeybee schrieb:


> Salzig wie die Hölle, hab da heute mal rangeleckt |evil:



Den Aalen ist das Wurst glaub mir! Und wenn du ihn
Wässerst passt das auch zum Verzehr!


----------



## 42er barsch (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

der rogen müsste durch das einsalzen eigenlich recht schnittfest sein.
der schmeckt aufgeschnitten , auf ein dunkles butterbrot gelegt mit dill und zwiebel bestreut.

für die heringe selbst gibts im board in der küchenabteilung eine vielzahl an zubereitungsarten.

habe mich da auch schon durchgekämpft auf der suche nach rezepten für weisfische.

gruss


----------



## Dorsch 48 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

salzhering geht fast nur in Sahnesoße, evtl noch Häckerle.#h


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Und Brathering, da gibt es tolle Rezepte! Das mach ich mit zu kleinen Forellen weil ich keinen Hering habe hier! Delikatesse!!!



Würde mit den schon eingesalzenen nicht gehen ;+
Barthering geht super mit Plötzen......habe ich selber schon gemacht, als im frühjahr an der Bleiloch nix weiter gebissen hat.
Musste mal probieren, schönes festes Fleisch.


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Nix Strumpf, direkt an Haken und in Lemnitzhammer vor die Füße baumeln!!!


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> salzhering geht fast nur in Sahnesoße, evtl noch Häckerle.#h



Was sind bitteschön Häckerle? Und wie lange muss ich den Hering denn nun Wässern eh ich ihn weiter verwursteln kann?



> Nix Strumpf, direkt an Haken und in Lemnitzhammer vor die Füße baumeln!!!


Nunja....mag sein, ich bin vorsichtig geworden. Du bringst ja damit wieder Fisch bzw. dessen Teile aus einem anderen Gewässer ein.....

Zum anderen.....Ich hab meinen Bungalow in Kloster...da fahre ich nicht extra bin in Lemnitzhammer.


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Warum soll mit gesalzenen Hering das nicht gehen?


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Wurde mir so gesagt..... 

Ich kann Dir gerne welche abgeben......bin am WE wieder an der Sperre.:q


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



honeybee schrieb:


> Was sind bitteschön Häckerle? Und wie lange muss ich den Hering denn nun Wässern eh ich ihn weiter verwursteln kann?
> 
> 
> Nunja....mag sein, ich bin vorsichtig geworden. Du bringst ja damit wieder Fisch bzw. dessen Teile aus einem anderen Gewässer ein.....
> ...




Willst du mir sagen das daraus ein Problem entstehen kann? 
Dann verbiete bitte Enten in Deutschland die sehr viele Arten verbreiten!


----------



## Dorsch 48 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

" Und wie lange muss ich den Hering denn nun Wässern "
einfach kosten:q


kleine Würfel schneiden, Gurke, Apfel, Zwiebel paar Tropfen ÖL oder Schmand.Hauste noch Kartoffelwürfel rein, haste
Herings-Kartoffelsalat


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Hää wo issn meine Antwort hin?

Also nochmal....mir wurde gesagt, so zwischen Tür und Angel, das Brathering aus eingesalzenen Heringen nicht geht.

Ich gebe Dir aber gerne welche ab, da ich bezweifel, das ich bzw. wir 80 Stück aufarbeiten.


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



Dorsch 48 schrieb:


> " Und wie lange muss ich den Hering denn nun Wässern "
> einfach kosten:q
> 
> 
> ...



Kein Essig?...Hmmmm
Ich probiere das mal morgen Abend. Hab ja genug da zum versuchen.

@Lochi
Viele schwören ja auch auf frischen Hering als Hechtköder. Nur ist das blöd, weil bei uns ja kein hering vorkommt. Und lese mal Deine Karte.....Köderfische nur aus dem Gewässer, wo Du auch angelst.

Ahhh ich weis nicht, mit manchen Regelungen tue ich mich seeeehr schwer, weil einem zu leicht ein Strick draus gedreht wird.


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Willst du mir sagen das daraus ein Problem entstehen kann?
> Dann verbiete bitte Enten in Deutschland die sehr viele Arten verbreiten!



Also ich würde wirlich gerne welche nehemen! 


Gesalsene Heringe ab in Rauch oder was machr ihr vorher mit Räucherfisch? Eventuell noch mit Kräutern einreiben...


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Räuchern, Brathering....das würde alles wohl nicht gehen.....
Klärt uns Binnenländler doch mal auf :q

Schicke mir mal deine Handynummer, dann kann ich Dich anrufen, wann wir in Kloster sind. Bringe Dir da gerne mal 20-30 Stück mit.

Hauptfrage ist weiterhin.

Wie lange sind die Heringe in der Salzlauge haltbar?


----------



## LOCHI (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Meeresfisch ist in unserem Gewässer nicht verboten, oder? Das wäre mein Urteil jetzt!


Wo steht das? Wegen KöFi aus eigenen Gewässer? Falsch! Seugengefahr! Geht bei Seefisch nicht!


----------



## Dorsch 48 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

"Räuchern, Brathering....das würde alles wohl nicht gehen.....
Klärt uns Binnenländler doch mal auf :q"
geht nicht und Essig, nein.
aber es schmeckt auch Schnaps zum Kuchen, mußt es nur versuchen:q


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Ja schmeckt.....also Schnaps zum Kuchen


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Wie lange sind sie denn nun haltbar in der Salzbrühe im Faß?
So wie mir gesagt wurde, bei kühler Aufbewahrung bis ende des Jahres?


----------



## honeybee (10. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

habe  ich gerade gefunden



> Hej - ich wässere die Heringe  immer ca. 24 Stunden, wobei mehrmals das Waseser gewechselt wird. Vorher  werden sie natürlich ausgenommen und geputzt. Eine Gemüsezwiebel in  dünne Ringe schneiden und mit den Heringen abwechselnd in eine große  Schüssel schichten, dazwischen immer etwas von den Gewürzen geben. Ich  nehme Heringsgewürz von Ostmann, ist eine prima Mischung ohne  Geschmacksverstärker usw. Man kann sich das Gewürz natürlich auch selbst  mischen aus Senfsaat, Pfeffer, Wacholderbeeren, Lorbeer, Dill und etwas  Chili. Dann 1 Teil Essig mit 2 Teilen (oder auch Verhältnis 1:1, wenn  der Essig sehr mild ist) aufkochen, abkühlen lassen und über die Heringe  geben, so dass sie komplett bedeckt sind. Im Kühlschrank mindestens 3  Tage durchziehen lassen. Sollten die Heringe noch Rogen haben, den mit  in die Schüssel geben, mariniert schmeckt der Rogen auch sehr gut.
> Dazu passt kräftiges, frisches Brot



Quelle: http://www.chefkoch.de/forum/2,56,493871/Salzheringe.html

Ich glaube, das werde ich probieren


----------



## Heilbutt (11. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Hallo Jana,
ich hab schon ein paar mal Heringe in Salz gelegt, allerdings in pures Salz, keine Lauge.
Bei mir halten die so über ein Jahr.
Dadurch werden sie aber trockener und schrumpeliger als die die man (in der Lauge) kaufen kann.
Machen kann man aus diesen Fischen anschließend (nach dem wässern) aber eigentlich alles was man möchte.
So berichtet es mir mein Freundeskreis.
Ich verschenke die nämlich dann auch irgendwann, weil ich dann schon wieder neue fange!:q

Mich würde allerdings auch brennend interessieren wie man diesen Hering in der Lake herstellt.
Ich finde dazu irgendwie nie was konkretes.#d

Erst 2 Wochen in pures Salz (so wie ich) dann in 20%ige Salzlake?!?! Kann das sein?
Weiß da jemand was genaueres???
Ich würde gerne was ausprobieren, damit die Fische nicht so "verdörren"....?!?!?!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## norwegian_sun (17. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

hy, hier mal mein favorit:

http://www.lübecker-angler.de/postnuke/modules.php?op=modload&name=N

hab nach dem rezept rollmöpse gemacht, den fisch 2 tage gewässert, dann ca. 24 stunden in 5%tigen essig, gräten raus, gefüllt und gerollt, und den sud allerdings auch hälfte wasser / hälfte essig. das original war nich mein geschmack. Haben einige kumpels gekostet, alle waren begeistert:q:q

Zwecks salzhering: im fass von der lake bedeckt halten die ewig, kumpel hatte mal eins über 1 jahr in nem kühlen raum stehen, die waren noch gut. Hauptsache genug salz dran. Is ein natürlicher Konservierungs-stoff#6

Gruß Mirko|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Glück Auf an die Nachbarin

Oelhering, kennst'e doch.
Wässern ( 1 Tag reicht, soll ja noch nach Fisch schmecken)
In Stücke schneiden, ab in ne Schüssel, etwas Oel, etwas Senf, Zwiebeln nach Wunsch, saure Gurke, auf Wunsch Apfel, etwas Dill , umrühren:q Essen
Parallel dazu Wasser ( eh???) naja oder Alternativen kalt stellen, wegen dem Durst ( Z.B. Wasser von der Wernesgrüner Quelle oder so)

Gruß A.


----------



## ernie1973 (19. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Meeresfisch ist in unserem Gewässer nicht verboten, oder? Das wäre mein Urteil jetzt!
> 
> 
> Wo steht das? Wegen KöFi aus eigenen Gewässer? Falsch! Seugengefahr! Geht bei Seefisch nicht!



In NRW unterscheidet der Gesetzgeber NICHT zwischen Seefisch & Süßwasserfisch, sondern formuliert es wie folgt:

§ 6 (Fn 2)

 Verwendung von Köderfischen


"(1) Köderfische dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, aus dem sie stammen. Diese Einschränkung gilt nicht für Köderfische, die aus einem Gewässer stammen, das mit dem zu befischenden Gewässer in dauernder oder vorübergehender Verbindung steht."


...-->zum Nachlesen: 



https://recht.nrw.de/lmi/owa/br_bes...793&bes_id=13884&aufgehoben=N&menu=1&sg=0#FN1




Da diese Unterscheidung dem Gesetz nicht zu entnehmen ist, halte ich Deine Auskunft für falsch!


Evtl. sinnvoll - aber es ist im Gesetz KLAR geregelt, dass der KöFi aus dem Gewässer stammen MUSS, in dem damit geangelt wird!


Kurze Subsumtion:


-->


Hering kommt NICHT aus dem Gewässer = verboten in NRW!

PS:

Da jedes Bundesland es selber regelt, solltet ihr mal nach der entsprechenden Vorschrift für Eure Region schauen!


Petri!



Ernie


----------



## micki2007 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

Zwecks salzhering: im fass von der lake bedeckt halten die ewig, kumpel hatte mal eins über 1 jahr in nem kühlen raum stehen, die waren noch gut. Hauptsache genug salz dran. Is ein natürlicher Konservierungs-stoff#6

Gruß Mirko|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:[/QUOTE]
und damit ist doch allesgesagt 
rausnehmen, höchstens 24 Std. wässern, und dann machen was man will. :m ob Räuchern, Braten oder sonst was, ist halt geschmackssache. :m
oder du Spült sie einfach "nur" ab unter laufenden Wasser, da ja schon in lage gelagert. 

michael


----------



## LOCHI (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> In NRW unterscheidet der Gesetzgeber NICHT zwischen Seefisch & Süßwasserfisch, sondern formuliert es wie folgt:
> 
> § 6 (Fn 2)
> 
> ...



Keine ahnung da muss ich mich kümmern! Bei uns steht glaube drin "aus Seuchen....blablabla gründen ist das Angeln nur mit köfi`s aus dem Gewässer gestattet... Für mich ist da Seefisch rausgefallen. Aber wie gesagt ich mach mich schlau! Sorry für OT!!!


----------



## norwegian_sun (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*

hier mal noch meins fürn brathering:

250-300ml essig (5%)
800ml wasser
1 TL salz
130 gr zucker
weitere gewürze (senfkörner,pfeffer, piment, etc.) und gemüse (zwiebeln, möhren, paprika....) nach belieben.

daraus einen sud kochen, abkühlen lassen und dann die heringe in mehl wenden, braten (ich nehm die fritteuse,ca.4 min.,190 grad, is weniger sauerei und geruch in der küche), abkühlen lassen, in ein gefäß (schraubglas, eimer mit deckel), sud drüber, ne woche kühl stehen lassen und geniesen.

Gruß Mirko#h#h#h


----------



## antonio (21. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Meeresfisch ist in unserem Gewässer nicht verboten, oder? Das wäre mein Urteil jetzt!
> 
> 
> Wo steht das? Wegen KöFi aus eigenen Gewässer? Falsch! Seugengefahr! Geht bei Seefisch nicht!



§ 13 thüringer fischereiverordnung

antonio


----------



## LOCHI (22. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



antonio schrieb:


> § 13 thüringer fischereiverordnung
> 
> antonio



Das ist doch Schei$$e man! Nu is der Tag im Ar$ch!


----------



## gerdi49 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Hering zubereiten*



honeybee schrieb:


> Räuchern, Brathering....das würde alles wohl nicht gehen.....
> Klärt uns Binnenländler doch mal auf :q
> 
> Schicke mir mal deine Handynummer, dann kann ich Dich anrufen, wann wir in Kloster sind. Bringe Dir da gerne mal 20-30 Stück mit.
> ...



nach 14 Tagen die Heringe richtig mit klarem Wasser abspülen.
Dann macht man sich eine Salzlacke, so stark das eine rohe geschälte Kartoffel oben schwimmt,die darf dabei nicht untergehen.Jetzt gießt man die Lacke über die Heringe und so kann man die Heringe an einem kühlem Ort bis zu 3 Monate aufbewaren.
Gruß gerdi


----------

